# FS: Lots of Equipment, food, medication



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Have the following up for sale, I will discount prices for multiple items and I will also consider reasonable offers.

Also see my live stock ad: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...s-regular-fin-silvertip-bnp-77554/#post575978

Pictures available at request.

Test Kits
--------------------------
Seachem Test Kits (All 3 kits were only used a few times, come with books, test tubes and pipette)
Ammonia $5

Hagen (All test kits used only a few times, come with books test tubes and pipette)
Phosphate $4
pH 4.5 - 9 and pH 6.0 - 7.6 $5

Food
--------------------------

Betta Bio-Gold food pellets 20g unopened $8, 10g of 20g remaining $2, both $8

Equipment
--------------------------
Micro-Pore Oxygen Diffuser (Single - 10 Inch) $20 (used, good condition)

Marineland Acrylic High Capacity Model 4 Sump - rated for 125 to 300 Gallons dimensions 38-13/16" x 15-7/16" x 19-17/32" high plus a 36"x18" roll of filter floss. $150










Topfin 40 HOB filter, no media $10

Aqueon 250w heater (only used for 2 weeks) $30

2x Sunblast 2' light fixture and nano reflectors $25 each (new in sealed packaging includes bulb in package as well)

1x Sunblast 2' nano reflector $5 (new in sealed packaging)

2x Philips Alto T5 bulb 24" 3000k 1 used for 5 months, $5, 1 new for $12

2x Geisemann T5 HO 24w AquaFlora $2 each or *FREE* if bought with something else on this list (used 8-9 months)

2x Geisemann T5 HO 54w Pure Actinic $5 each or *FREE* if bought with something else on this list (used 12 months 4 hours a day)

1x Set of electrical components to make Arduino based auto doser $35 (doesn't include 12v pumps or housing box but everything else required)

Milwaukee Lux Light Meter $55

Medicine/Buffers ECT...
--------------------------

Seachem Acid Buffer 2 x 600g unopened $8 each

Furan 2 over 300g remaining of 850g $25 (enough to treat 300g full treatment or 60g for 5 full treatments)

Hikari ICH-X (Freshwater) 16oz + opened bottle with upwards of 4oz $10

Carbon for AquaClear 70 filter 2 bags, $5

Purigen over 2l total regenerated 1 time, sitting in water since regeneration 250ml + the bag $16, 1l + 4 the bag $55

Drift wood/Rocks
--------------------------
Believe it is ohko stone but could be wrong $5 3" x 5" x 4", and lava rock 3" x 4" x 2 1/2" $3









16" tall x 15" x 15" $35 (centre of photo, has a hollowed out area that acts as a large cave in bottom of it)









MISC
--------------------------
Maui Jim Runabout 509 - Gunmetal Frame with Grey Evolution lenses, hard cover case (new still in original packaging) $200


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Removed sold items, Reasonable offers will not be refused! The more you buy the better deal you can get =)


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

pm sent..................


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

and replied =)


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top, removed sold items, reduced prices on other like the Marineland sump now $200 from $250


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump it up


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump it up to the top,

I also have 2 discus books.

"The Discus: A Guide to A Happy Healthy Fish" by Mic and Maddy Hargrove and David Brown $8
"Discus Fish: A Complete Pet Owner's Manual" Published by Barron's $6

Both the above $10


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Bump it up to the top,
> 
> I also have 2 discus books.
> 
> ...


Bump to the top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Reduced price of everything on list. Removed items that went to the garbage.

Multiple pieces will get even cheaper price


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Items sold removed, couple items marked as pending, Rest still available!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Removed more sold Items, bump to the top


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top, Need the Sump gone as its in the living room and wife getting pissed off. $150 for it is more then a reasonable price for it


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump to the top


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Where in Vancouver are you?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Responding to pm's now =)


----------

